# My buck is SO LONELY!! What would you do...



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, so Courageous is adjusting to his pen being separated from the girls. He still has complete view of them, but he can't get up close, sniff and curl his lip, show off and etc. He is great during the day when myself or my kids are in there, or my rotty puppy Mercedes is in there with him. But when it's time to leave he just cries and cries. He does this for hours. Mahhhaa maaahhhaaa maaahhhaaa...He is SO LONELY! 

He only does it when he can see us - me, the kids, or the dog. So, when we are doing chores, feeding, or if the lights are on by the back glass door of the house. When he doesn't see us he is quiet. But I know he must be lonely! 

But here's my dilemma: My family agree they want to keep a whether or two in March when our does kid (my younger brother and mother). They want to keep them here with me and visit a few times a week since they are not set up for goats. Plus, I am new to goats in general. I've worked with them medically through pre-vet programs and my mother and father grew up on farms with pigs, cows, sheep and goats so they have both been a huge source of information for me. Plus, they've helped me learn about showing because both were leaders in FFA. So, I know lots about goats, but I still have a lot to learn! And I've added 3 goats to my farm in less then 3 weeks! 

I know my boy needs some companionship. Plus, it's cold and he needs someone to cuddle with. But would you get yet a 4th goat already! And what would you get? A whether is a safe choice. But I also wanted a second buck some day...maybe a buckling?...Looking for some opinions, thanks so much!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

:wave: I am no goat expert, but we have 3 wethers for pets and they are fabulous! I would try to find a kid that you can raise to be friendly or an older one that is people friendly. Ask yourself- Will one more sweet, loving, adorable, friendly goat really be much more effort and money? lol He will keep your buck company and give your dog another playmate! I must warn you that my advice is bias because I love goats and think they need friends (which is why we went from just 2 goats to 5 goats, 2 sheep, and 6 chickens in just one year!)
Good luck!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would also see about getting a full-grown wether or *possibly* another buck. Only problem we had with keeping a wether and buck together is our buck would pick on the wether and do strange things that are quite disturbing. :roll:

If your buck is full-grown, I wouldn't put a young buckling with him, he'll probably get picked on terribly.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a weather companion for my buck and I could sell you one...lol. They are much better that way


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep...I think he needs a buddy!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

It's funny, I went looking for a buddy for him, found Capriola's website, and found a doe I'm interested in. :hi5: 

Anywho, I think I'm on board with everyone No youngins because I don't want them to get bullied. So, a buck or whether close to his age. Not sure we are ready for another buck yet (we only have TWO does, how many bucks could we need!?) So, I am huntin for a whether. :wahoo: 

Goatnutty- I'm in Reno, NV. Indiana is quite a ways! But thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you looking at a Nigi then?


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

For a companion for Courageous I don't have much preference, but the doe I mentioned is a Nigi.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/contacts/breeders.asp 
Try there for pygmies.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.goatfinder.com/dwarf_goat_directory.htm Nigi
http://www.goatfinder.com/pygmy_goat_directory.htm Pygmies
http://www.goatfinder.com/miniature_goat_directory.htm Minis

Good luck!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you for all the great links! Going to meet a potential whether either Sunday or Monday. :wahoo: :stars: :leap: :clap: 


Sssssshhhhh...don't tell my husband :angel2: :angel2: :angel2: hehehehe


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Personaly i would get him a buck. Whetheres are useless to me. Why feed an animal that just sits there. Another buck can at least be used for breeding.
beth


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! That's wonderful!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Beth-

That's definitely something I thought about. We have a bit of a policy around here - everyone does their part. The horses get ridden, chickens lay eggs, cats catch mice, dogs protect, and so on. If an animal isn't useful and we can find a much better home, we do. For example: we have a 1.5 year old Alaskan Malamute. Really stunning dog, and we have put a lot of time into basic obedience, house training, etc. She knows our routine and such. But she nips at my horses sides to make them run, wants to eat my chickens, and the one time she got anywhere near the goat pen she started frantically jumping and barking trying to get through the fence. We all know she wasn't hoping to get in there to play...

So, we are looking for a new home for her. Her prey drive is so high I fear what she would do if she got back to the barn without me there. 

This has turned into more of a rant about my concerns then the actual point! We don't typically have animals that we need to feed and care for who don't serve a purpose. For that reason I really had considered another buck. But I just don't know if I can justify having a second buck with only two does! He will cost much more to purchase, plus the boys together will intensify their scent to try to over power each other. My friend has two buck who knock heads so much they are bald! Is that typical or can bucks get along?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

really he is just acting the part of a goat who feels he can get his way -- he will settle in fine as long as he can see the other goats I dont see there being a problem with him being alone.


Yes bucks can get along -- we have 3 in one pen (my friend and I that is).


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Wethers do not have to be usless. We are training ours to goat pack and pull a wagon around the yard. Its nice not having to carry grain and bails all the way to the goat shed. Yours would have ajob even if not trained. He would be friend and heater/sleep buddy to your buck. Is it worth the small amount a added wether would eat to have a happy buck with a friend.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

I would get a second buck. From our experience it is not a good situation for a wether to live with a buck. We will not even sell a wether as a buck companion because of what we have seen when we have wethered some of the young guys and penned them with some young bucks the same age.....the wethers had to be moved to another pen. The buck will basically use the wether as his doe and that is not a happy life for a wether.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Shelly-
That sounds like a cute idea! Plus, I bet it's cheaper to feed him then pay for a heater 

Poppy-
The whether I am meeting tomorrow is currently housed with a buck and I am told he "holds his own" against the bucks advances. Maybe it'll still work? Hmm, just have to wait and see...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I found that many wethers do not mind the company of a buck. Our wethers get to live with the girls but my wethers love going to see the "real boys". A good friend of mine and many people keep their wethers in with bucks and have no problems.  I suppose it's personal preference. But I do keep my bucks together with no problems. Except for my one buck he was the only buck at his last herd and was used to being such and doesn't get along with my other boys. He'd be fine but he also has scurs.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've had my bucks live alone, with a doe who couldn't conceive, other bucks, and wethers. And I think I'd vote for a wether. Once the buck grows up, he probably won't look at the wether as a "sex toy," but he will be assertive enough to get to the grain first. WHen I go to shows, I put a wether in with my older buck so he won't be alone. He never bothers the wether, except to "roar" at him to back off any potential ladies coming near the fence. Kip, of course, is happy to do so. I had the older buck in with his son; but as the dad got older, the son really started knocking him around. I recently split them up. And as far as I'm concerned, the wether is doing a job for me -- he keeps my buck company, which keeps him from fretting and losing weight. I think it's a good thing!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I got stuck in Donner Pass (a 40 ish mile stretch of mountains of I-80 between Nevada and California) on my way back from San Jose to Reno. I was stopped for 4.5 hrs at a tire chain check! Then I had to drive the whole 80 miles home from where we stopped at 15 mph! Ugh!!

Anywho, didn't make it to meet the whethers. I am going to try again tomorrow. I have two to choose from so I want to pick one and see how it works out. The breeder is becoming a wonderful friend and will help me find the right combination for my buck! Oh and she has a junior doe...ooohhh...I'm so awful! But I swear I LOVE and SPOIL every member of my herd!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

You drove right by my house in El Dorado Hills....small world! :wave:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Haha, cool! The snow is so beautiful...but I much prefer it outside my window as I snuggle up on the couch! Driving it...not so much! How are you fairing in this white weather?


----------

